# few 7/14 flatties



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

started off slow and of course right as they started coming in the SW wind kicked up and I lost all vis....but was able to get 13 good fish on the string before it got to bad. 2 biggest went 23.5 and 23.25 inches and all were good solid fish.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

them some good fish!!!!!!!


----------



## tshot2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice looking catch...makes me hungry!


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

made me, the wife, my grandpa, grandma, mom, sister in law, son and nephew(year old each) hungry too.....the 2 big ones are already gone....cut em cross ways and fried bone in with some fresh gollettes and figs for lunch today....could not have been any better.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Sweet! I fish for flounder, but this summer has been brutally hot so instead, I've been gigging flounder at night this summer.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Great catch! ...and a fig will go with just about everything  Good job!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great haul Jval
23.5 would have put you in 1st place in the gigging contest.
Very nice fish.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

had to have a second helping of some flattie last night too so had a couple friends over and filleted some of em open to season inside and baked em with some fresh picked snap beans and some shells and cheese....hard to beat. I dont know what the details are on the gigging contest as I am not on here all that much being in MS....I just drop in every once in a while to see some flounder.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Flounder Contest*

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum26/thread8184.html


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yet another nice mess of Miss. Flatties :thumbup:


----------

